# MotherBoard for Intel Core2Duo E6550 [2.33 GHZ; 1333 FSB] + DDR2 RAM



## rajjak (May 14, 2011)

Hello Friends at the Digit Forum. Need some help. I am from Kolkata.

My current setup
Intel Core2Duo Processor E6550 [2.33 GHZ; 1333 FSB]
XFX NForce 650i Ultra Motherboard [No Onboard Graphics]
XFX ATI HD 5450 Graphics [Recently Purchased]
4 GB Corsair DDR2 RAM

My Motherboard has failed. So need to buy a new motherboard for the above system.

Kindly suggest me which Brand, Model & Chipset to look for while making the purchase. Important things are - support for *1333 FSB of CPU* & *DDR2 RAM*. Budget is approx Rs. 4000 to Rs. 5000


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

any G41/P45 based motherboard.


----------



## rajjak (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. What about chipsets from Nvidia? And please it would be helpful if someone can suggest the models & from which Co. like Asus, Gigabyte or intel original.


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2011)

No point in spending so much on mobo as you can get AMD AthlonII X2 + Mobo at 5k or AMD AthlonII X3 + Mobo at 6k. Both will definitely be faster than your current rig.
So, better spend less on your mobo. My suggestion would be Asus P5KPL-AM/PS at 2.3k. Else you can go for some nVidia chipset mobos for around 2.7k.

Also if you go for a new AMD Proccy + MoBo combo at 5k/6k you can Hybrid-CrossFire the onboard graphics with your current 5450 for graphics performance.


----------

